#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-28
<daxroc> Evening
<terran> Anyone in Ireland having trouble or heard of something having trouble connecting to the internet with Vodafone today?
<terran> *someone
<moylan> vodafone uk were taken out by thieves.  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/28/vodafone_outage/
<moylan> don't know anybody using vodafone in ireland though..  twitter and irc were quiet however.
<terran> I saw that... but my friends in Galway have been without internet all day
<terran> I doubt it's connected
<moylan> what does their gateway way?
<moylan> say?
<moylan> actually i do have 1 customer with vodafone here in dublin.  if it had of been down i would have gotten at least one phone call.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-01
<daxroc> Afternoon all
<tdr112> hey daxroc
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> tdr112: ding-dong.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-02
<tdr112> morning
<daxroc> Morning
<mhall119> hi guys, could someone set the longitude/latitude on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/110/detail/
<mhall119> otherwise your March Ubuntu Hour event is shown off the coast of Nigeria ;)
<ebel> heheh
<ebel> sounds like a bug :P
<slashtom> is the loco directory using OSM yet
<slashtom> ethically we shouldn't be using google maps for this
<mhall119> slashtom: OSM doesn't have the coverage necessary, nor is it designed to be used in the way we use google maps
<slashtom> that would only be a problem if we had events in the back arse of west meath, or somewhere like that
<slashtom> however google maps data is copyrighted
<slashtom> ebel knows more about this aspect
<slashtom> and surely the design is irrelevent... it's free open data, you can design whatever you like to use it
<ebel> I've had this discussion :P
<ebel> OSM can be embedded like google maps. :P
<ebel> Also in some areas (e.g. Dublin) OSM actually has a better map.
<ebel> *However* this is all on ebel's TODO list :P
<ebel> using google maps may make the LD database copyright infringement.
<slashtom> aye, and i would consider it more in the spirit of open source to be using OSM
<airurando> mhall119: the longitude/latitude on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/110/detail/ has been set based on where google maps tells me it is.
<airurando> sorry slashtom and ebel ;)
<ebel> I'll make an OSM patch someday!
<ebel> I remember someone being suprised that we didn't have free map in Ireland. Since the USA (rightly) does it.
<airurando> ebel: any request gone to TOG yet re UJG?
<ebel> oh
<ebel> no, sorry, completly forgot
<slashtom> well at least it's not as bad as UK, as this would be treason, infringing crown copyright
<ebel> slashtom: probably only low treason
<ebel> and the UK has different kinds of treasonous affairs, and crown copyright.
<ebel> It's only the King James Bible and the Book of Common Prayer that are under perpetual, neverending Crown Copyright
<slashtom> aye, only low treason at worst
<slashtom> still far better to use OSM than risk committing treason
<tdr112> what date is the ujb
<airurando> 1,2,3 april
<airurando> oh Hi tdr112
<tdr112> there is a  open social night on the 2 nd , no other events on ,
<tdr112> it could be a goer for the 2nd and/or 3rd
<airurando> tdr112: coolio.  Could either ebel or yourself make a request for Sat 10am to 5pm perhaps.
<airurando> Does anyone want activity on Sunday also?
<airurando> tdr112: are we going to have a release party at the end of April?
<tdr112> airurando: we are
<tdr112> airurando: yep we can put some thing together , will talk more
 * slashtom and ebel will offer our apologies for the release party
<tdr112> np enjoy your trip
<slashtom> thanks
<mhall119> thanks airurando
<slashtom> is mhall119 a locodirectory bod?
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> from .fl.us
<slashtom> right
<slashtom> shame they aren't keen on OSM, it would be nice if Ubuntu were to use it
<airurando> mhall119 , my pleasure, apologies for the initial omission.
<slashtom> blooody hell this is close, Ireland are 305 for 6 with 3 overs remaining to hit 328
<ebel> apparently ireland are odds favorite to win the cricket world cup, and at the start the odds were 400:1. that would have been a nice money maker
<slashtom> 2 overs left and 12 runs needed
<tazz> Go Ireland! :D
<tazz> any of you watching the match ?
<slashtom> aye, 4 runs!
<tazz> Ha ha!
<slashtom> not watching, just seeing the web updates
<tazz> heh, same here.
<tazz> well i think Ireland just won.
<slashtom> impressive!
<tazz> Very...
<tazz> I remember India chasing 326 Vs Eng Not so long a go.
<tazz> And that was the Hightest score ever!
<ebel> Did i hear ireland won?
<terran> yeah
<terran> loll
<ebel> :P
<tazz> Hey ebel
<ebel> yo yo
<tazz> Yea this was the highest successful run chase in World Cup history.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-05
<Pendulum> I'm writing a fb note because I'm already sick of my American friends going on about 'St Patty's Day'. Anyone have other things that drive them up a wall about Americans and St. Patrick's Day? (so far I have the name thing, celebrating over a week early, green guinness, other green foods)
<moylan> that the ancient order of hibernians who run the paddys day parade are homophobic whereas here in backwards twee ireland the lgbt community can march on paddys day happily?
<Pendulum> they don't do all the St. Patrick's Day pareads in the country so I can't quite swing that one
#ubuntu-ie 2011-03-06
<moylan> right, 10.04 installed on lidl nettop.  seems ok.  will try 671/771 drivers later.  hate typing blind on a system to install.
<AcePreshaw> hi i lost my network icon
<AcePreshaw> im looking to get it back
<moylan> seems this can happen.  try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks ?
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: how was the science gallery ?
<tdr112> good ebel slashtommy  and I had a nice look around and then some tea and a chat
<ebel> yeah
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> tdr112: all set for your evnet this weekend ?
<tdr112> yep , we have a good team , so i dont have to do much everyone has their jobs
<czajkowski> thats good
<czajkowski> always good when it works oyt that way
 * czajkowski is working on oggcamp 
<tdr112> when is that on
<czajkowski> no date as of yet that's what we're working on
<tdr112> but what time of year , summer
<czajkowski> aye summer
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-28
<czajkowski> 21:54 < greg-g> czajkowski: http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/31648  "Announcing the new Creative Commons 3.0 Ireland suite"
<czajkowski> aloa
<czajkowski> aloha
<moylan> all well at canonical?
<slashtommy> [A
<slashtommy> finger slipped
<infoturtle> did my email go out to the mailing list? I got an odd message back about commands that made me unsure
<czajkowski> not seen it
<infoturtle> poo, I'll send it again and hope I do a little better this time
 * infoturtle can't beleive he's finding it hard to mail to a mailing list in this day and age
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-29
<czajkowski> infoturtle: you sub'd to the mailing list ?
<czajkowski> should just go
<czajkowski> infoturtle: it just arrived maybe in future send plain text it may have gotten held up with your images/signaure
<tdr112> czajkowski: `you are going home for the ugj?
<czajkowski> nope but I'll be here online
<czajkowski> and might set up a google hangout
<czajkowski> will be home for 3 weeks in april :)
<slashtommy> and in dublin for a weekend in may? ;)
<czajkowski> slashtommy: hoping so waiting to hear re UDS :/
<czajkowski> then hoping to be home for the month of August as well
<czajkowski> how was suit shopping ?
<slashtommy> done
<slashtommy> we're collecting them on saturday
<slashtommy> surprisingly, mine needed alterations
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtommy> despite being the same size as the president of france, and larger than the president of ireland, there aren't too many jackets in my size
<czajkowski> the president is smaller than you
<ebel> slashtommy is about 5cm taller than micheal d
<slashtommy> yes, iirc he's barely 160cm tall
<airurando> morning
<airurando> ping infoturtle
 * airurando is wordering if infoturtle can run a google hangout from the ubuntuie google plus account on Saturday.
<ebel> sounds like a good idea
<airurando> hi ebel. if infoturtle agrees we should promote it on the mailing list
<ebel> yep
<infoturtle> hey airurando
<infoturtle> I can do that for sure :D
<infoturtle> mind if I change the topic to reflect the UGJ?
<ebel> sure, go ahead!
<infoturtle> looks like I can't :c oh well
<czajkowski> infoturtle: what do you want to add
<infoturtle> Wlecome to Ubuntu Ireland! || htp://www.ubuntu-ie.org || Https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || Limerick Ubuntu Global Jam to take place this weekend in UL http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1578/detail/
<infoturtle> that's what I tried to add
<infoturtle> I spelled welcome wrong too, lol
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 21 Mar 12 @ 9pm  || Limerick Ubuntu Global Jam to  take place this weekend in UL http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1578/detail/
<infoturtle> cheers czajkowski!!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> infoturtle: you dont have ops here :)
<infoturtle> bah, who needs op's anyway??!!
<tdr112> these look cool http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/linux-computer-the-size-of-a-thumb-drive-now-available-for-preorder.ars
<czajkowski> aye
<infoturtle> sopa ireland has been signed http://infoturtle.ie/juice/index.php?q=content/sopa-ireland-passed
<czajkowski> aye tis crazy
<infoturtle> it's shameful, we have jedward and now this
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-02
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<tdr112> yo
<czajkowski> tdr112: hows you
<tdr112> grand looking forward to sci hack day tomorrow
<czajkowski> many signed uo ?
<tdr112> 150 + 30 on the waiting list
<czajkowski> tdr112: impressive
<tdr112> yep , the guys are setting up the network today , wiki,irc,web hosting, file sharing, tomcat, shell access,
<tdr112> iov6
<tdr112> ipv6
<czajkowski> sweet
<tdr112> yep enough wired for all
<tdr112> lets hope people bring cable
<infoturtle> anyone heading into the UGJ tomorrow??
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-03
<c0nsaw> morning !
<Victor9098> Good morning
<airurando> Morning all
<tdr112> yo
<airurando> Phone signal here at work not up to scratch.
<airurando> I keep disconnecting
<airurando> Best if I log off.
<airurando> Have a great jam all.
<czajkowski> morning
<infoturtle> yea! finally got set up, go go gadget Limerick UGJ!!!
<czajkowski> yay
<tdr112> hello
<infoturtle> I have a guy here in the Hangout with me wondering if we have anymore Ubuntu cd's for tallagh i.t?? They're doing a project to make cloud servers
<tdr112> yep
<tdr112> we have cds left
<tdr112> send an email to ebel
<infoturtle> cheers tdr112 I'll pass on the info
<tdr112> how is the day going , we are still doing talks at scihackday #
<infoturtle> so far good, doing some 12.04 testing, c0nsaw is triaging bugs and we've had a few drop in and out of the hangout, even one guy from the holland UGJ just to see how we were doing
<infoturtle> we have testers from home in the hangout from Limerick and Dublin
<infoturtle> so all in all a good UGJ this ear
<infoturtle> *year
<Victor9098> In the process of filing a bug now. When I have the panel opacity set to 0 the file-edit...etc names can be seen.
<infoturtle> cool stuff Victor9098, I haven't come across any bugs yet, I like some of the new features tho
<Victor9098> Love the new HUD, probably my favourite item
<Victor9098> They caught me out earlier this week when they switched the key bindings for the window wall :D
<Victor9098> Back to 'normal' now though
<infoturtle> is that in compiz or unity?
<Victor9098> window wall is in unity, but even if you did not have ccsm installed the key binding shifted from ctrl+alt+[arrow key] to shift+super+[arrow key]
<Victor9098> And Bug#945542 is up (complete with screenshots)
<infoturtle> getting sleep again
<infoturtle> *sleepy
<Victor9098> hang in there!
<Victor9098> Did you vote on the date for the release party? At http://goo.gl/9pU1a for anyone interested
<infoturtle> I didn't but I'll look into it, I might have exams round those times
<infoturtle> break time, I'll be back on in about an hour
<airurando> Hi all
<airurando> Just logged in briefly to say I hope the day went well.
<airurando> Well done to all who took part.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-03-04
<czajkowski> ebel: slashtommy http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/
<ebel> czajkowski: cool
<czajkowski> ebel: they got married last year and are on an extened honeymoon biking
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> fun fact, you can't actually drive all the way. There's a 100km gap (the darien gap) at the narrow point where colombia meets central america
<ebel> you gotta get a boat or plane or something
<ebel> they have been reluctant to put in a road, since they don't want to make it easy for 'colombia's finest' to get to USA :P
<czajkowski> ahhh
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-25
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> hows things?
<slashbel> grand, how's the form?
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> hey airurando
<airurando1> hi czajkowski
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-27
<czajkowski> zmoylan: http://youtu.be/YkEb3WSs3CI
<zmoylan> i'll give that a look tonight when insomnia strikes czajkowski :-)
<airurando> the Ubuntu UK podcast  season opener will be on live this evening at 20:30.Details at:
<airurando> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/live/
<airurando> I've always found this podcast to be entertaining and informative.
<airurando> Regards,
<airurando> Mike
<airurando> pressed return there before i ment to :-[
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-28
<airurando> morning
<zmoylan> hi
<zmoylan> hows the leg?
<airurando> not too bad and the hip?
<czajkowski> ello
<airurando> new blog post
<airurando> http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/ubuntu-ireland-loco-2012-year-end-roundup-a-relatively-quiet-year/
<zmoylan> still on one crutch.  but able to walk for an hour or two on it a few times a week which is good
<airurando> good stuff zmoylan
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks ?
<czajkowski> you know when you write it all up
<czajkowski> it's actually rather busy
<czajkowski> there is always something small going on
<czajkowski> and that is nice to see
<airurando> good now and you?
<airurando> aye i suppose
<airurando> but 2011 was an epic year
<airurando> hard to maintain
<czajkowski> cant all be epic ones either
<czajkowski> it's hard to keep it up
<airurando> aye
<czajkowski> better to be slow and repetative
<czajkowski> then nothing and someting
<czajkowski> *something
<czajkowski> so you going to take part at UDS
<airurando> team reports and meetings died in 2012
<czajkowski> seeing as you'll be at home
<czajkowski> they did
<czajkowski> but it's no different from any other team as far as I can see
<airurando> definitely looking forward to UDS
<airurando> :-)
<tdr112> hello all
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<airurando> hi tdr112
<tdr112> i am good, no replies to my comment on czajkowski email
<czajkowski> I replied...
<czajkowski> tdr112: did you see that
<czajkowski> or is my mail all fecked up
<tdr112> cant find it, not in my spam, let me check the web mailing list
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<czajkowski> I think blacknight have been eating some of my mails then
<tdr112> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ie/2013-February/001234.html
<czajkowski> ah it did arrive
<czajkowski> you have me doubting my sanity or what's left of it
<tdr112> it is there online but I never got it to my email , might in a spam folder somewhere
<czajkowski> airurando: how goes the wiki page creation
<czajkowski> tdr112: I'm spam now am I
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> no love there tdr112
<airurando> andru183 I've messaged you with the login details
<airurando> czajkowski: funny thing with pix.ie
<czajkowski> oh ?
<tdr112> czajkowski: good reply btw
<airurando> would not accept 3 of the 5 photos I took of our 12.04 release party
<czajkowski> airurando: why not ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: thank you
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> noooo idea
<airurando> tried several times from April last year
<czajkowski> hmm
<airurando> it took two of the 5 and went through the motions with the other 3 but they never showed up
<czajkowski> I usually harass @pixie on twitter and he fixes things :)
<airurando> I just slapped together a flickr acc for these ones to get the blog post up.
<czajkowski> tdr112: interesting fact I think about 70ish teams can get the dvds
<czajkowski> less than half ever order them
<czajkowski> airurando: cool
<czajkowski> we can always do away with the pix.ie if it's hassle tbh
<airurando> no first issue I've had.
<airurando> may contact them about it
<czajkowski> do they are really good at fixing stuff tbh
<airurando> will do
<airurando> andru183 did you get those login details?
<andru183> sorry airurando, net is insane slow in here today
<andru183> I did and thanks, I'll get some pics this evening :D
<airurando> great stuff
<andru183> also a reminder to all about the UH in Limerick tonight :D if ye can make it try and support it
<czajkowski> I'd love to
<czajkowski> ;)
<tdr112> is there an event page up
<czajkowski> yup on the ltp
<tdr112> tweeted it
<airurando> tdr112 the photo you uploaded from Campus Con 2012 is listed as private.
<airurando> is that the way you want it?
<airurando> i have removed the link from my blogpost to it.  Apologies.
<tdr112> you can make it public
<airurando> guys remember when tweeting events to use the #ubuntuie hashtag.  The microblogging panel on our loco team portal page displays this hashtag.
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> good to know
<airurando> I'd forgotten to do it to
<airurando> just tried it there and it works!
<tdr112> ah thats why it did not show up when I did it
<andru183> seems to be a few around here going to the UH this evening :D Nice to see that
<czajkowski> brillaint
<czajkowski> take pics!
<czajkowski> please
<andru183> will do :D
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> :D
<andru183> also anyone here in l.i.t?? couldn't find a contact to their comp soc
<airurando> czajkowski: any idea when the UDS schedule will be up?
<czajkowski> they're working on that now
<czajkowski> if you join #ubuntu-community-team you can follow the conversations
<airurando> thanks
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036537.html  folks may be interested in this
<czajkowski> I dont want to keep mailing the .ie list or people will think I'm spamming
<airurando> czajkowski I say e-mail away. A mail about this once in a while would be welcome I expect.  with only 15-20 in this channel at any one time the impact is limited.
<czajkowski> andru183: still doing mobile apps dev ?
<andru183> czajkowski yep, in fact I was meant to get onto you and it's been slipping my mind
<czajkowski> how can I help
<czajkowski> want developers over to give a talk?
<andru183> if it's possible
<andru183> an afternoon class maybe even??
<czajkowski> can you please email with link to the course and module what you're currently doing how you're doing it
<czajkowski> so I can then present this to folks
<czajkowski> also does the lecturer know about this idea ?
<andru183> can of course, just going to go for a smoke and then I'll send it on
<andru183> yep he does
<andru183> he's even asked me again about it
<andru183> brb
<czajkowski> ahh cool
<andru183> czajkowski there isn't much on the course page and you have to sign in to see the slides and stuff, I might send him an email first to get his input on the matter
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> as the more details the better
<czajkowski> as thats what they will ask
<czajkowski> what are they coding in
<czajkowski> how are they doing it
<czajkowski> what they would like to learn
<andru183> great, I'll get all that off him so :D
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> This is rather depressing but also rather true. http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-13-165_en.htm
<zmoylan> but not unfortunately surprising.
<zmoylan> there was a story which i've yet to track down that when ireland was required to hire an equal opportunity officer after joining the common market they advertised the post with different pay scales for men and women.
<czajkowski> did you imagine it ;)
<zmoylan> it was in the heroic book of failures written by stephen pile.  have yet to dig out an old copy.  there is a new version of the book but it's being butchered.
<zmoylan> so no :-)
<zmoylan> will pass second hand book shops tomorrow and will check to see if i can find it again.
<zmoylan> and it does sound very 'irish'
<czajkowski> it does
<zmoylan> and they do mention some of the other doozies like the garage built in blackrock that had steps leading up to it. (it was a way around extension planning laws so not so dumb even if it looked it at first)
<ebel> hahahah
<ebel> think i've heard that story before.
<zmoylan> i think i mentioned it to you ebel last year.  i have looked online since to confirm the story but have insufficient info to track it down.
<ebel> The whole "women can't be sacked from public sector when they get married" had to be brought in when ireland joing EEC (which became the EU)
<zmoylan> http://www.irishtimes.com/indepth/sisters/changes-from-1970s.html
<ebel> It's always good to read things like that when conservative claim "it's political correctness gone mad!"
<zmoylan> though the juries one was weird as women had sat on juries pre independence
<ebel> "Err.... well it was pretty messed up before then"
<zmoylan> yeah, well they need a clue by four to the back of the head in my opinion.
<ebel> zmoylan: the thing with juries was that all men were included on the jury roll, but a woman had to apply to be on jury roll
<ebel> essentially meaning most of the juries were overwhelmingly male. It was 'always in' for men, but "opt in" for women.
<ebel> so you could have /some/ women on juries. but it wouldn't be representative of the country
<zmoylan> if you ever suffer from low blood pressure get your mitts on and read 'this great little nation'  your blood will boil
<ebel> zmoylan: heh, tis a good book. wonder will they put out a new one. it's at least 20 years old now.
<zmoylan> i think there's enough material for a sequel.
<ebel> huh, only ~ 10 ish.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-03-01
<andru183> UH went well last night, had a small few and got a few pics :) good start
<airurando> nice one
<airurando> please upload them to the pix.ie account.  Create a new album for them
<andru183> will do, I'll do it when I'm home
<czajkowski> andru183: great stuff
<airurando> czajkowski: pic.ie support sorted out the problem real quick. :-)
<airurando> I hope your back is OK
<czajkowski> awww they are good like that
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> what was the issue?
<airurando> some minor corruption issue with 3 of the 5 images.
<airurando> very strange
<czajkowski> at least you know
<czajkowski> they are really good folks there
<airurando> but rotation to left and back again with saving in between corrected the issue
<airurando> they sure are
<airurando> won't leave it for 10 months the next time :-)
<czajkowski> cool at least you know though
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2015-02-26
<pootie> hi
<zmoylan-pi> hi
<pootie> im polish
<pootie> ;p
<pootie> im looking for ie channels
<pootie> can u reccomend me any
<pootie> ?
<zmoylan-pi> #tog on freenode is dublin maker space
<zmoylan-pi> #linux on irc.linux.ie is main irish linux channel
<zmoylan-pi> #ubuntu-ie is a very slow channel these days
<pootie> thx :)
<zmoylan-pi> np
#ubuntu-ie 2015-02-28
<andru183> I can't wait to get money and get that Ubunut phone, it looks so good
#ubuntu-ie 2016-03-04
<L|> hi
<zergless> o/
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-02
<dmd> Hi all, don't mean to spam ... but I have a linux system admin contract role in Cork (6 months). I'm not a recruiter etc... it's for a position in my company. PM me if you are interested or know anybody who might be. ..
<clivejo> why don't you advertise the position on local jobs sites in Cork?
<dmd> It has been in the past (via recruitment companies) but we didn't  find anybody suitable. So now I'm trying places where I may actually find some technically skilled people ..
<clivejo> what skills are you looking for?
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-03
<tdr112> dmd: hit up the ilug list
#ubuntu-ie 2017-03-05
<clivejo> anyone here interested in kick starting the Ireland loco?
#ubuntu-ie 2020-02-26
<fergusfx> I wonder if someone can help me. My ubuntu installation won't boot, I think the UEFI is corrupted. I've tried fixing it but no luck so far
<fergusfx> I meant to say that I think the grub is corrupted
